# Tipping tactics



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

As I have been reading more about the tipping topic and uber I have been trying to formulate some techniques that have worked for receiving gratuity.
Unlike in the world I came from ( Limosine service for 9 years) where tipping was a general fact, the same techniques that worked there don't cross over here. Most days as a limo driver the most aggressive I had to be was when asked" is gratuity included" was a reply of " yes and anything above that would be gratefully appreciated."
The issue with Uber tips is well documented purposeful misinformation by the company that has many clients believing there is gratuity included in there fare. 
One of the slickest forms of this is when you sign up to be a passenger and the app asks you how much percentage would you like to tip your driver. Of course, most of us know this is only for Uber Taxi but it doesn't mean the passenger knows.
The best I have come up with so far is a simple educational conversation about the truth about tipping and the need for it to happen if quality, proffesional convieniant service from this product is to continue.
The fact is for quality service they are getting a greater value than the cost they are being charged.
Work on receiving Uber's shortfall for your profit.
Riders who don't tip after engaged in this conversation, get a lower rating?
That's up to YOUR discretion, it's your ride , your client.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

They DO get a lower rating from me. I state "Tips are not included in the fare you pay Uber and any and all tips are greatly appreciated"

It IS about the money. Tulsa Ubers are being paid at 52 cents a mile and gas is now at $1.93 a gallon


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> Tulsa Ubers are being paid at 52 cents a mile and gas is now at $1.93 a gallon


*DEBUNKED!*
Tulsa's drivers get paid .80/mile

Many many many cities are well over 2.00/gal so you should be happy to pay only 1.93


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> They DO get a lower rating from me. I state "Tips are not included in the fare you pay Uber and any and all tips are greatly appreciated"
> 
> It IS about the money. Tulsa Ubers are being paid at 52 cents a mile and gas is now at $1.93 a gallon


Yup, pay me is the most important part of all of this. The company has chosen to use its transportation aspect as a commodity, as it's going to turn this into an army of driverless cars.
One problem, that's not going on now and as the providers of the service they have arranged we need to be profitable. They aren't going to help with this, it's not in the best interest in the way they operate.
Many times when discussing the vision of Uber to become an army of driverless cars, all little boys have dreams...


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

The FARE is 80 cents per mile to the rider. The drivers are paid 75% of that or 60 cents per mile, not 52 cents . Please excuse my 8 cent error.

You must be an Uber shill.

My point is also that fares were cut 20% when gas prices were $1.20 here. They were NOT adjusted when gas increased by 70 cents a gallon or 58%.
What other cities pay in gas is not my problem.



14gIV said:


> *DEBUNKED!*
> Tulsa's drivers get paid .80/mile
> 
> Many many many cities are well over 2.00/gal so you should be happy to pay only 1.93


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tulsa Tom said:


> The FARE is 80 cents per mile to the rider. The drivers are paid 75% of that or 60 cents per mile, not 52 cents . Please excuse my 8 cent error.
> 
> You must be an Uber shill.
> 
> ...


 Naw I don't think he's a shill. Even a shill would annoyed by his posts.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> The FARE is 80 cents per mile to the rider. The drivers are paid 75% of that or 60 cents per mile, not 52 cents . Please excuse my 8 cent error.
> 
> You must be an Uber shill.
> 
> ...


The non rookie partners are grandfathered in at 20% so they would get 74/mile and this is WITHOUT a surge. 
When this driver gets a 4x surgey then how much are they making? Hmmmm any stats can be adjusted to show who it benefits


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> The non rookie partners are grandfathered in at 20% so they would get 74/mile and this is WITHOUT a surge.
> When this driver gets a 4x surgey then how much are they making? Hmmmm any stats can be adjusted to show who it benefits


So don't work with getting tips my man. Sheesh it is THAT EASY IN AMERICA.. simply do what works for you.
No need to get all worked up and impose your will on us.. just chill and let the cool wind blow through your fabio locks my brother.

I don't care if I made $10 per mile, if I am grabbing your bags and being all "mister, mister" with you, I'd like a tip that is personally all mine as a token that you appreciate me and my "mister, mister"-ness.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

One idea for a more subtle tipping sign:

Only have a sign attached to the phone charging cable and AUX cord. And maybe a water bottle or other food items.
So if a passenger has the nerve to ask for these amenities, they get to enjoy your tipping sign. But otherwise it's hidden.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ctuberdude said:


> So don't work with getting tips my man. Sheesh it is THAT EASY IN AMERICA.. simply do what works for you.
> No need to get all worked up and impose your will on us.. just chill and let the cool wind blow through your fabio locks my brother.
> 
> I don't care if I made $10 per mile, if I am grabbing your bags and being all "mister, mister" with you, I'd like a tip that is personally all mine as a token that you appreciate me and my "mister, mister"-ness.


Who's all worked up not me lol
The person I replied to was all worked up I simply debunked his complaining about nonsense


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I would like to share an idea that another fellow driver posted today and I am going to try and I am also trying to get more and more driver to know and use so it becomes a regular thing, before you go get your pax, text them this...

Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Uruber said:


> I would like to share an idea that another fellow driver posted today and I am going to try and I am also trying to get more and more driver to know and use so it becomes a regular thing, before you go get your pax, text them this...
> 
> Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


On trips of distances of 10 minutes away or more I have called explaining Inam on my way and gratuities are always appreciated especially on trips that start with lots of dead mules, thanks!


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I would like to share an idea that another fellow driver posted today and I am going to try and I am also trying to get more and more driver to know and use so it becomes a regular thing, before you go get your pax, text them this...
> 
> Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


Can a PAX who wonders about such txt message copy it with a photo click and send it off to Uber with driver's name or other details? How about Uber staff who ride sometimes to check out things with the market and their "partners" and they get such an txt?

Can this trigger deactivation?

Be careful.....


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

valor said:


> One idea for a more subtle tipping sign:
> 
> Only have a sign attached to the phone charging cable and AUX cord. And maybe a water bottle or other food items.
> So if a passenger has the nerve to ask for these amenities, they get to enjoy your tipping sign. But otherwise it's hidden.


How about this for a sign with positive enforcement:

"Tom's SPECIAL welcome to my ***** 5-star passengers:
--Regular Uber Users
--Down w/ Seatbelts!
--On Time 
--Enjoy my mints, water, chargers, music ;-)
--Tipping (Even if just a little!) "

Positive reinforcement. You don't 'threaten', but the clear yet civil inference is if you are not up to snuff you as a PAX, u are simply not going to get a ***** rate. And it's up to them. Upsides? Downsides?

Let's just test market these for a few hours out out in the jungle and share the consumer responses back here.


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Who's all worked up not me lol
> The person I replied to was all worked up I simply debunked his complaining about nonsense


Whoops.. he he... ummm... to the bad corner I go....  Sorry


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

TomInVegas said:


> Can a PAX who wonders about such txt message copy it with a photo click and send it off to Uber with driver's name or other details? How about Uber staff who ride sometimes to check out things with the market and their "partners" and they get such an txt?
> 
> Can this trigger deactivation?
> 
> Be careful.....


Yes they can and there is nothing to be afraid of, I am a Uber partner and I am texting the client to the number that Uber provides me to contact him, I am informing the pax something that they may not know and that is totally true, (In California), and the text do not said that comes from Uber's office or anything like that,so we are not lying, WE ARE ENTITLE TO ASK FOR TIPS OR PUT SIGNS now and this is the way I choose to do so, if the pax ask you if you send it just tell the true, yes I did, as I am also responsible for the sign that you see right here in front of you (in my car) that reminds you that "tips are appreciated"


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

TomInVegas said:


> Can a PAX who wonders about such txt message copy it with a photo click and send it off to Uber with driver's name or other details? How about Uber staff who ride sometimes to check out things with the market and their "partners" and they get such an txt?
> 
> Can this trigger deactivation?
> 
> Be careful.....


In my opinion anything CAN, so work at profits.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks friends. Good ones.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

Chuck Morris said:


> On trips of distances of 10 minutes away or more I have called explaining Inam on my way and gratuities are always appreciated especially on trips that start with lots of dead mules, thanks!


Any passengers expecting me to start a trip with lots of dead mules would be immediately told to leave them behind, even if it meant forgoing a tip. I'm not an Uber *****, and will not haul dead mules at any price!


----------



## DogsRCool (May 9, 2016)

Hi- I am an uber customer and have been wondering about what is allowed and what is not allowed in terms of tips for the drivers. The last lady that dropped me off was fantastic and I didn't have any cash on me so I felt bad for not being able to give her a tip. I found an ap called "Tip Pop" recently. I haven't had a chance to try it yet...but it looks like it might work for times I don't have cash. Are you guys allowed to take tips through aps like that?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, not everyone has a NFC reader, but electronic tipping is growing now that Uber lost the lawsuit and admitted tipping was a lie


----------



## DogsRCool (May 9, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, not everyone has a NFC reader, but electronic tipping is growing now that Uber lost the lawsuit and admitted tipping was a lie


Is there a most popular ap that uber drivers are using?


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

DogsRCool said:


> Hi- I am an uber customer and have been wondering about what is allowed and what is not allowed in terms of tips for the drivers. The last lady that dropped me off was fantastic and I didn't have any cash on me so I felt bad for not being able to give her a tip. I found an ap called "Tip Pop" recently. I haven't had a chance to try it yet...but it looks like it might work for times I don't have cash. Are you guys allowed to take tips through aps like that?


Thanks for your genorosity. As drivers we are allowed to accept tips any way that we wish since the contract is between you and a driver from the time the driver is on his way.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DogsRCool said:


> Hi- I am an uber customer and have been wondering about what is allowed and what is not allowed in terms of tips for the drivers. The last lady that dropped me off was fantastic and I didn't have any cash on me so I felt bad for not being able to give her a tip. I found an ap called "Tip Pop" recently. I haven't had a chance to try it yet...but it looks like it might work for times I don't have cash. Are you guys allowed to take tips through aps like that?


Just advertise your app directly, I already dont trust the app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ctuberdude said:


> So don't work with getting tips my man. Sheesh it is THAT EASY IN AMERICA.. simply do what works for you.
> No need to get all worked up and impose your will on us.. just chill and let the cool wind blow through your fabio locks my brother.
> 
> I don't care if I made $10 per mile, if I am grabbing your bags and being all "mister, mister" with you, I'd like a tip that is personally all mine as a token that you appreciate me and my "mister, mister"-ness.


He's not a driver. He's a very annoying pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I just tipped the guy at the drive thru window at dunkin donuts. What is WRONG with me?


----------



## DogsRCool (May 9, 2016)

Simon said:


> Just advertise your app directly, I already dont trust the app.


I haven't tried it yet! And it's not mine. It looks like you enter a code instead of needing a scanner. Will try it with my next uber driver.


----------



## Lance Glazier (Apr 22, 2016)

So it seems if some of you don't get a tip the customer doesn't get 5 stars. Does a 5 star rating to you constitute as your tip then?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lance Glazier said:


> So it seems if some of you don't get a tip the customer doesn't get 5 stars. Does a 5 star rating to you constitute as your tip then?


Where did you ever get that notion?


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

DogsRCool said:


> Hi- I am an uber customer and have been wondering about what is allowed and what is not allowed in terms of tips for the drivers. The last lady that dropped me off was fantastic and I didn't have any cash on me so I felt bad for not being able to give her a tip. I found an ap called "Tip Pop" recently. I haven't had a chance to try it yet...but it looks like it might work for times I don't have cash. Are you guys allowed to take tips through aps like that?


Tip Pop looks really practical. What kind of fees are involved? I can't find any specifics on their web page.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

DogsRCool said:


> Hi- I am an uber customer and have been wondering about what is allowed and what is not allowed in terms of tips for the drivers. The last lady that dropped me off was fantastic and I didn't have any cash on me so I felt bad for not being able to give her a tip. I found an ap called "Tip Pop" recently. I haven't had a chance to try it yet...but it looks like it might work for times I don't have cash. Are you guys allowed to take tips through aps like that?


It seems like a nice app,but no really popular and most people don't know about it, I have my paypal app in my phone,many people use paypal already to pay for stuff online like on ebay,you can send the tip right away to the driver's phone number if they have the app download it too.People isn't very open to put their credit card info anywhere in this days, paypal is very well know and if you already have an account already,you don't need to put nothing else,just download the app.


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

Lance Glazier said:


> So it seems if some of you don't get a tip the customer doesn't get 5 stars. Does a 5 star rating to you constitute as your tip then?


Nope.


----------

